
Spatial Awareness #15 – The newsletter is back and better than ever - robhawkes
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/maps/issues/spatial-awareness-15-the-newsletter-is-back-and-better-than-ever-213224
======
robhawkes
My spatial newsletter is back, after an impromptu 4-month break. The world may
have changed for the worse in that time, but the newsletter certainly hasn't.
Lots of beautiful and interesting maps and spatial content. Hope you enjoy it
:)

